# Foto zerreissen und die risskanten in 3D



## face71 (1. September 2011)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich möchte gerne ein Bild mit Photoshop virtuell zerreißen z.b. mittig das ganze soll dann etwas ausgefranst und in 3D aussehen ist so was und wenn ja wie möglich?

Vielen Dank
Face


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2011)

Hi,
also die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre du nimmst dir ein Blatt Papier und zerknüllst es scannst es ein oder fotografierst es ab.
Nun speicherst du dieses Foto als s/W psd ab und gehst zu deinem eigentlichen Foto zurück.
Diese Eben konvertierst du nun in eine Smart-Filter Ebene und wendest den Verzerrungsfilter „Versetzen“ an. Als Versetzungsmatrix wählst du deine s/w PSD Datei aus. Mit den Werten musst du etwas experimentieren.
Deine Risse bekommst du genauso in dein Foto rein. Blatt Papier nehmen und Risse reinmachen, Scannen und über das Foto legen. Verwende hier die Füllmethode „Multiplizieren“ dann wird dein weißes Papier durchsichtig und du siehst nur noch die grauen Kanten des Papiers. Eventuell ist das Multiplizieren zu viel des guten dann musst du die Risse freistellen.
Damit nun dein Foto an der Stelle des Risses auch ein Loch bekommt musst du dieses mit einer Maske versehen. Hierzu kannst du auch das zerrissene Papier in den Alphakanal der Maske kopieren, invertieren und entsprechend bearbeiten so das nur noch das Loch übrig bleibt.

Hoffe dir schon mal weiter geholfen zu haben. Bei Fragen einfach melden .

Viele Grüße


----------



## face71 (1. September 2011)

Gibt es denn keine technische Lösung über Photoshop da ich keinen Scanner habe?


----------



## emiglio (1. September 2011)

Ich mache es immer so: Link


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2011)

Hi,
ja selber zeichnen. Nur ob du das dann fotorealistisch hinbekommst ist fraglich. Ich finde diese selbstgestrickten Abrisskanten immer etwas unrealistisch.
Ich habe dir mal ein eingescanntes Papier und einen Riss mit angehängt. Vielleicht hilfts ja was.

Viele Grüße


----------



## face71 (2. September 2011)

Vielen Dank, na dann werd ich mal probieren...


----------

